# Starfire Guitars??



## XtremeMetalGod1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone heard of Starfire Guitars??? i saw some of their guitars on youtube while looking at 7 strings on ebays, they dont seem to be too bad for the price. h-s-h combo, quilted maple, lfr, maple neck, rosewood fingerboard, unknown body wood tho. anyone know anything about em?


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a starfire amp and its TERRIBLE


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 30, 2010)

Link?


----------



## cyril v (Mar 31, 2010)

found some links...
New 7 string electric guitar quilted maple top natural
Starfire 7 String Guitar - perfect condition


looks like your typical random chinese import guitar, probably Halo Guitars quality.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 31, 2010)

^
I think you may have inadvertently found the next internet sensation. 
YouTube - GordonGriggs's Channel

WTF? Real Dolls?


----------



## JakSchitt (Mar 31, 2010)

Ive seen them pop up on the british ebay, but they're known as Infinity Guitars and come from germany. Look ok i guess apart from the headstock.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 31, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> I think you may have inadvertently found the next internet sensation.
> YouTube - GordonGriggs's Channel
> 
> WTF? Real Dolls?



Yeah, that's pretty nutty. I personally don't understand it.

"Gordon jocks 2 hot synthetic women. Gordon doesn't fall for all the BS that women try to&#65279; put down on a guy. Gordon is in control of his life and is the man."



Oh, and Starfire? Just save up and buy and buy something more reputable.


----------

